# The Nuclear Upgrade



## MrJimboJames (Jul 17, 2020)

Right... I'm rocking a sage pro grinder and want to upgrade.

I will grind primarialy for espresso but want to keep the ability to grind for drip and french press also, but want to be more focused on the espresso side of things.

I know people rave about the Niche but the waiting time is too long and worry it may be a bit of a fad. I've been looking at Ceado and wondered if anybody has any advice or experience in presiding on this sort of decsion...

Looking forward to heaing from you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MrJimboJames said:


> Right... I'm rocking a sage pro grinder and want to upgrade.
> 
> I will grind primarialy for espresso but want to keep the ability to grind for drip and french press also, but want to be more focused on the espresso side of things.
> 
> ...


 Get a Ceado E37S or similar, good grinders....no waiting. They even do single dosers but they are a little more expensive than the E37S.


----------



## MrJimboJames (Jul 17, 2020)

If ou dont mind me asking where did you buy it from???


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MrJimboJames said:


> If ou dont mind me asking where did you buy it from???


 Mine was ages ago, I purchased a Ceado E92, I was just testing the E37S


----------



## MrJimboJames (Jul 17, 2020)

How was wht E92 by the way?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MrJimboJames said:


> How was wht E92 by the way?


 Sorry not sure what you are asking, can you explain please?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MrJimboJames said:


> How was wht E92 by the way?


 https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/CeadoCoffeeGrinderReviewv1.5.pdf

I believe Dave modified his E92 to single dose and has been using It... And then the Niche came by.


----------



## MrJimboJames (Jul 17, 2020)

You said

"I purchased a Ceado E92"

So I asked you

"How was wht E92 by the way?"

So I guess i could rephrase and ask... how was your E92 grinder?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Have you considered a Eureka Atom 75? I have them in stock ready to go. They are cracking grinders. Super fast and consistent.

If it is of interest get in touch, we can work something out.

David


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

MrJimboJames said:


> and worry it may be a bit of a fad


 Is this a common opinion?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

phario said:


> Is this a common opinion?


 No. It's undoubtedly hyped at the moment, has seen some wide exposure recently with known faces posting their packages arriving on instagram, but behind that is a solid performer.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have the E8. 83mm flat like E37s and is the doser version. I think the motor specs might be a little different between the two but not sure.

It's a good grinder but not great for single dosing. I used it with a perspex tube filled with beans with a little weight on them.

I wouldn't use it switching between grind settings (different basket sizes and brew methods) or switching beans though.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

MrJimboJames said:


> You said
> 
> "I purchased a Ceado E92"
> 
> ...


 Just out of interest what does "wht" mean? I assumed it was a typo but the fact you repeated it makes me think this is some slang I'm just not hip with.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

My dream grinder is a Ceado...


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

allikat said:


> My dream grinder is a Ceado...


I've got an e92. The grind it produces for espresso is excellent IMO.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure there is a review somewhere where the e92 was highly praised.

Ceado grinders are well engineered, I like the e92 and is simple to single dose, the e37 is a grinder that is excellent as a weight fed on demand. Haven't tried the cheaper single risers but was impressed with the top end e37z hero naked I had on the bench.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Another vote for E37S - I've had mine for quite a few years and it is a great on-demand grinder, and with a small hopper it fits under kitchen cupboards - which was very important to SWMBO

I'd get an E92 as well, but it's taller and won't fit under my cupboards with a small hopper - and I can't be doing with single dosing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

